
Tesla, Elon Musk found to have engaged in unfair labor practices - new_realist
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/tesla-elon-musk-found-to-have-engaged-in-unfair-labor-practices-with-rules-and-tweet-2019-09-27
======
thoughtstheseus
Wow, I had no idea spoken notices were a thing.

